# Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto



## jjfan (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi,

I'm thinking of getting one of the CD below for the Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto. Which one do you recommend? You could also recommend other CDs. Thanks.

















Regards,
mafan


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

As I stated in another thread, I have heard the one with Chung and I really like it. As for the one with Fischer, I've heard another work for violin from the same CD, but not the concerto. So, I can't say much about it.

I would like to have a listen to the one with Heifetz/Reiner, though. I don't like his Beethoven or Brahms much, but I'm still eager to hear the Tchaikovsky.

FWIW, I have this recording
Here's a review.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

The Heifetz/Reiner one is pure inspiration. Get it. I think Perlman might not have the same sort of "edge" that Heifetz has.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

1) I have the Perlman performance cited by *Opus* in an earlier (RCA/Papillion) package. I'm happy with it, too. 
2) I've read good things about the Kyung Wha Chung performance, but am not familiar with the Fischer disc. 
3) How do you feel about the couplings involved? Perhaps they might have an influence on a final determination concerning otherwise equally desirable discs.


----------



## jjfan (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks for recommendations. 
=)


----------



## chris hall (Jan 11, 2008)

*Oistrakh*

Oistrakh, undoubtedly. The Brilliant concerto box fom the Maestro is an astonishing bargain.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

Oistrakh indeed. With Rozhdestvensky and the Moscow Philharmonic (27 Sept 1968).

Viktor Tretyakov with Mariss Jansons, in a Russian Revelation disc would be an excellent choice also.


----------

